# still cloudy



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a batch of traditional ( dandylion and lilac honey)that's 10 months old and still cloudy.

What can I do to get it to start and clear? THe last batch i did no probs, this one's a pest....no significant temp changes in the storage area.


----------



## AltamontBee (Mar 26, 2008)

We used Brewcraft Dry Isinglass Finings that we picked up at a brewing supply store (recommended by the owner). It worked great as it cleared up in a couple of days and we were able to bottle within two weeks.

The package was 1/4 oz but we only used about 1/2 of it. Talk to the owner of the store - if you find the right one they'll be more than helpful.

Good luck!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Talk to the brew geeks at a homebrew shop for the latest greatest. I favor the following:
1-time
2-racking
3-bentonite
4-more time
5-oh, f it, just bottle the stuff.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

6-drink the cloudy stuff AFTER the first bottle of clear. you wont care!


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

True talk to your local brew store.
I have used sparkoloid with great success.


----------



## BJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Gotta make some space to rack, i'll give the bentonite a try first. I've read that sparkaloide can leave an off taste.

THanks all

cheers


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

personally i like KC's Super Kleer for those pesky permanent hazes. it does the trick every time.

there is a chance that it is a pectic haze and a little pectic enzyme you clear it up if that is the case.

which yeast did you use? some yeast will not floc. 

cold temperatures will help with the precipitation, 32°F and seven days will almost clear any haze.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

I used to use the KC clear untill I bought an extra fridge, put it in the fridge a week or so and it will clear, or just buy some handmade pottery glasses the clouds never really change the flavor.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Maybe it needs to be degassed? Give a good stir w/ the j of a cut up pc of plastic coat hanger and a cordless, if that don't do the trick then spend money ( I always do it the other way around)


----------

